# What do I use to clean the ink off screens



## tydog (May 5, 2016)

Hey guys total noob here. I'm using international coatings textile screen printing inks and I was wondering what can I use to clean the ink off the screens when I'm finished. 
Thanks much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

We use obsolete business cards of former sales reps, office staff, and cards with our old logo on them. 14pt C2S with UV coating. They work great


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

My favorites are the cards from the print reps that come into my shop and say I can sub big jobs to them when I can't keep up. Suck it! It's the big jobs I'm lookin for. I tell them to leave a hand full, " I'll spread the word" You didn't say plastisol or water based ink. For plastisol, I'm liking Franmar's Green-Again right now. ( for complete cleaning)


----------



## Kenneth59 (Sep 28, 2013)

we use a 2" putty knife to scrap the excess ink off then if we want to really clean the screen we use mineral spirits and paper towels.


----------



## mtroup (Aug 15, 2008)

There are two types of cleaning chemicals, one is a "spray and wipe" which would be if you are re-using or changing ink colors, cleaning the back during a long print, etc

The second would be one that you use during the reclaim process before removing the emulsion and degreasing before coating it for another job.

I use Graphic Solutions Group spray n wipe for my press wash/cleaner.

I use Easiway 701 for ink remover mixed about 50/50 or 60/40 with water for plastisol inks during the reclaim process.

GSG sells both, but many sell Easiway products.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycocyco (Mar 2, 2007)

Get a soy based mastic remover such as a fantastic product like Bean-E-Doo from Franmar. Wonderful stuff, and it doesn't have harmful fumes nor does it dry your hands out or destroy your liver. There are plenty of commercial ink 'spurs' available, but the exact same device is available for apply bondo and at 1/2 the price. Or get a spackle knife and grind the pointy corners so they are round (so you don't decimate the edges of your screens.)


----------



## tydog (May 5, 2016)

Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Screen Medics (Feb 23, 2015)

The idea is to remove the leftover ink without spreading it all over you and your work surfaces. We have had the best results using either a 4" flexible putty knife or a plastic hand squeegee like is used to smooth out direct vinyl graphics to vehicles and windows.

The next step is removing any remaining ink residue out of the screens. We use XYLOL for that purpose because is does not degrade emulsion (according to Vastex) if you are saving the screen for a later order and is noticeably less costly than conventional screen washes. 

It is available from commercial paint stores and also Home Depot. Be aware that XYLOL and xylene are not identical products. Many paint store clerks are not aware of this.

Good Luck
Screen Medics


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

I tape everything off with cheap packing tape, if i want to keep the xtra ink ill use a 6" putty blade otherwise ill peel the tape over a trash can and smile at how little i have to clean off plastisol.


----------



## williekid (Apr 22, 2009)

PRINTOR wins this one 


use a piece of cardstock paper or cardboard from a box throw what you can into your ink container and dispose. Ask your distributor for ink cleaner cards samples they will give you a box free, save post cards from the mail and cut as needed, a rag and thinner, how clean you make the process is up to the printer 

Wear gloves if non experienced and make sure you are completely free of ink prior to leaving your work station.


----------



## dutySqueege (Apr 3, 2015)

I wouldn't really say using cards over a plastic putty blade would be the 'winner'. Lots of paper waste versus something that's reusable.


----------



## Printor (Apr 16, 2015)

Depends.... used card stock that's is about to hit the trash can anyway verse rags in the trash can and valuable time to clean some thing that was produced for the purpose. I would never ''buy'' cards for scrapin ink. I get more 12 or 14pt stock just in my junk mail than I can use to scrape screens.


----------



## DesignHG (Dec 12, 2014)

I recommend giving ICC Chemicals a call. 800-543-2075 Their sales rep in our area swung by and helped us out tremendously. Also, he got us in touch with a few other companies able to help us get on the right track in other areas of screen printing. Hope you get it resolved!


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

The beer I drink comes in cases that have a cardboard spacer between the cans that's the perfect stiffness and thickness for scraping screens. After I do one I put most of the ink back in the can and run the piece of cardboard through the dryer.


----------

